# Egyptian Paratroopers. Hilarious !



## airborne (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Holmesy7291 (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh i'm so sharing that one! (Can youtube be sued if we die laughing?)  How the **** do you screw up a static-line jump before you get out of the plane??? I just love the parts where they have to actually KICK people out!  Wonder if I can convince my friend Ric (who's a skydiving instructor) to use this as part of his "What NOT to do" classes!


----------



## Advisor (Oct 7, 2011)

What a hoot. I'm a leg & even I know that was a clusterf*ck.


----------



## Bombardier (Oct 7, 2011)

The bit where they try and sit down makes me piss my sides laughing.
Do they really think the couple of feet between standing and sitting will make any difference ????? LMFAO


----------

